# John Deere 540/1000 changeover



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I recently bought a JD 6430. I have a friend that has a 6330. My question: is there a secret to changing 540 to 1000 or vice versa. Holding the snap ring and pushing it in does not always work. We keep fiddling with it and finally it goes in and don't know why it works in that spot. One of the selling points is it is a dry changeover but I can change my 4440 or 50 faster but it is messy even when you set the tractor on an angle. The manual does not give clear directions. Do you just have just changing until you find that sweet spot? Is there something better than a pair of pliers to hold the snap ring? You get it about right and have to move it a little and bam snap ring comes off the pliers. :angry:


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

We had a 6400 and sounds the same. Changing from 540 to 1000 was easy but going back to 540 had to keep messing around with it until the snap ring went on. Sounds like it hasn't gotten easier with newer models.

I don't loose any oil changing over the 4040 just need a steeper incline.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds like my CIH tractors. Best to switch pto speeds with the engine not running. Push the pto stub in and rotate it at the same time. Basically you are shifting a very simple transmission and it won't engage until the gears are lined up. As to the pliers, I made a custom pliers years ago out of a cheap linesman pliers. Used a Dremel and a cut off wheel to get the profiles needed to hold those silly snap rings.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

When going back to 540 you have to have the flat spot on the shaft collar at 12 noon. Then push in and feel the switch click that makes the internal change to 540. I can go to 1000 by myself. Need someone to push in the shaft for me when I go back to 540.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I believe you all know there are pliers made for snap rings so makes me wonder if this is not normal snap ring but there are specialty snap ring pliers. Suggest you take the snap ring you are working with,with you to get pliers the size you need.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IIRC regular slip joint pliers are fine for removing/installing pto retaining snap ring at least these type pliers are fine on my 4255 with a similar type snap ring


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

On my 7510 changing the shaft back to 540 is kind of a pain too. The older Deere tractors didn't have that extra groove for the snap ring on the 540 like mine and I'm sure yours does as well. What I've found is to change it to 540 you have to have the snap ring in the groove compressed, I usually just use whatever vise grip that's handy, but the real trick is as you feel the resistance of whatever is spring loaded you twist the shaft while pushing it in. Took me a couple years to get it figured out. Used to swear at that tractor every time I had to change it. Hope that helps. I know my neighbors 6125R is the exact same.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Palmettokat said:


> I believe you all know there are pliers made for snap rings so makes me wonder if this is not normal snap ring but there are specialty snap ring pliers. Suggest you take the snap ring you are working with,with you to get pliers the size you need.


See Tx Jim picture below.



Tx Jim said:


> IIRC regular slip joint pliers are fine for removing/installing pto retaining snap ring at least these type pliers are fine on my 4255 with a similar type snap ring


I guess I am no familiar with IIRC pliers. I have though about getting a cheap pair of pliers and making a grove to hold the ring. On my older tractors you push it in then put the ring on. 6430 you have to hold the ring on the shaft and push it in.

Widairy - Cussing don't help. <_<


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

gradyjohn said:


> See Tx Jim picture below.
> 
> I guess I am no familiar with IIRC pliers. I have though about getting a cheap pair of pliers and making a grove to hold the ring. On my older tractors you push it in then put the ring on. 6430 you have to hold the ring on the shaft and push it in.
> 
> Widairy - Cussing don't help. <_<


"I"f "I" "R"ecall "C"orrectly.

He mentioned slip joint/channel lock type pliers.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> "I"f "I" "R"ecall "C"orrectly.
> 
> He mentioned slip joint/channel lock type pliers.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

This is what I use. With any other type of pliers the ring is liable to pop out and fly incredible distances away. Also can't lever the ring in place at all with a regular pliers. A small vise grip is probably the next best thing,


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I just use a pair of vise grips and a flat blade screwdriver. Set the vise grips so that they lock with the ring ears tight together and push in with the screwdriver.

BTW: Every tractor toolbox at least has a vise grips, 12" crescent, 3/16's screwdriver and Phillips screwdriver, and extra hitch pins. JD also has a 3 lb hammer.

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Ralph, let me get this straight, you hold the visegrip with one hand, screw driver with the other, and push the pto stub in with your third hand? Lol!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Gearclash said:


> Ralph, let me get this straight, you hold the visegrip with one hand, screw driver with the other, and push the pto stub in with your third hand? Lol!


You got it!

Ralph

Us hillbillies have talents that you'uns never even thought of.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok! I have ideas for the the snap ring debacle. Now is there a sweet spot because it seem we have to keep trying until it goes all the way in? I know on my 40 when I change to 1000 you have to keep moving around until it goes all the way in.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

This is why I never understood why more tractors were built like caseIH tractors that has both shafts.

Then agian i never really had issues with swapping/flipping a shaft. Other than the mess it makes.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

StxPecans said:


> This is why I never understood why more tractors were built like caseIH tractors that has both shafts.
> 
> Then agian i never really had issues with swapping/flipping a shaft. Other than the mess it makes.


The new John Deere tractors have a dry hole so it is not messy. Not sure when they made to change.


----------

